# ATS ..... mit 040er Nummer



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

Was läßt sich machen, wenn man über eine normale 040er Nummer in den Fängen der ATS landet (die laut diesem Forum einalter Bekannter ist...) und nach 1-2 min einen Pauschaltarif für 30Tage Zugang nichts ahnend bekommt, für den man 65,95 berappen muß?

Ich habe auf das Mißbrauchsgesetz hingewiesen, nachdem nur max 2Eur/min berechnet werden dürfen, bei 2 min also 4 Euro. Argumente alle von der homepage der RegTP. Reicht das wohl?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Überschrift editiert tf/mod _


----------



## sascha (30 November 2004)

Wie wäre es mit lesen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8231


----------

